# lost anchor and gear



## karma (Oct 26, 2007)

had one of those days guys yesterday on my dive expedition..

after a frustrating start and depth machine not cooperating further offshore (looking for the Sylva tug).. We ended up heading to liberty ship because I knew i had good mark and we had already planned on doing text Edwards for the second dive.. 

Bad idea! Figured the water clarity would improve as we got deeper but that never happened. We got to bottom and I stood on the wreck with horrible visibility not even a few feet. I didnt even feel comfortable looking for my anchor that I believed was on the wreck.. 

Well we came up and i dropped my damn sling spear at the boat! Doh! about 40 bucks at the bottom now!! Icing on the cake I cant even get my anchor off the wreck with 20 ft of chain and lost about 100 feet of rope if not more.. Wishing I had bought me a damn wreck anchor but live in learn!

Anyhow.. Feel free to gather my gear and keep it if you really need it.. However I am so disappointed and annoyed with myself. I will not be getting back my self but if anyone retrieves my stuff and wants to help.. please Call me 850.377.5787. I am willing to compensate with money for the help! :thumbup:


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

That sucks! ....I've found that the liberty ship "meeks" usually has worse viz than anything near it...as it seems to sit in a hole, and seems to collect any bad stuff that is floating around and hold it. I have been there many times and not been able to see more than a couple of feet.:thumbdown: Sorry about your gear.


----------



## Addict'd (May 17, 2009)

Dove the liberty ship for the first time on the 20th, your anchor, chain and rope is sitting right inside the center of the hull. And you aren't kidding, the vis is terrible out there right now (all the jellies dont help either). Good luck


----------

